# A "new" Sb 10l Lathe In The Waiting For 8 Months.



## razinman (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi ALL,
                    I'm, new to this forum but have posted questions and replies in the past. Back in Aug'14
 I saw a lathe I wanted on Craigs List (local to me-NY), and when I got there it was the one I wanted
 Model # 8178-A  Serial # 172635  Jan  D.W.W(?), however it had a broken banjo gear, missing one
 of the motor cover doors and the entire tail stock.
                 So the gentleman selling the lathe had found the parts missing and  I went to see it again.
  Now I'm standing looking at it and got cold feet how am I getting this home and getting it off
the van. I told him I'm sorry, but I think I bit off more than I can handle.
               Fast foward to Feb'15 were in the area and asked him if he still wanted to sell the lathe.
 I refused to sell the lathe to anyone since they were all low-balling him , we agreed upon a price
($900) and told him I would only take it if he allowed me to dismantle it there(he agreed) and 2
months later with help, we dismantled the lathe in about 1 hour loaded into the van and took it
 home.
             Anyway here she is  , I do have a few questions to start(I'm sure there will be MANY more.
   After the serial # jan and the D.W.W ? anyone know what these letters mean (perhaps someone's
  initials of there name?)
             In the pic of the bed at the headstock there seems to be some type of carbonized material
adhering onto a piece of metal  flashing seperating the bed under the headstock to the bed at the
 beginning  of the ways.-Any clue if this is normal, it can be chipped away no signs of metal filings
 in it , looks alots like Bakelite.
            This is the start of the restoration but it will be a LONG time until it's finished.
   Hey  Mike  ......" I had to scratch the itch "

            Thanks for reading...................Razinman


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 7, 2015)

l can't really answer about the flashing, but I can say it is nice, you did OK IMO. 
It has the Cool legs, and the motor cabinet. That taper attachment often brings big bucks by it self, and you got the QCGB and the automatic apron. 
I would say you did good. 
Did you get any other tooling, chucks, face plates, dogs, centers, ?
l see at least 1 chuck in the picture. Thought I saw a face plate too.


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 7, 2015)

you did real good!


----------



## razinman (Apr 7, 2015)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> l can't really answer about the flashing, but I can say it is nice, you did OK IMO.
> Thanks,   I got a 5" 3-jaw chuck, a thread dialer, tool post holder I wanted a collet holder and some collets on another machine but I couldn't get him to
> give it to me(even if I paid for them).He  has a warehouse full of machine (lathes, mills ,chuckers drill presses) he uses them all for his business.
> Razinman


----------



## razinman (Apr 7, 2015)

mark_f said:


> you did real good!


 Thanks , Mark   it was a long time coming.
  I studied how to take  them apart for a few weeks in advance of dismanteling it, which was really quite easy.
      Razinman


----------



## razinman (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey Guys, here are some pics of the banjo gears before I took them apart, so I would be able to put them back together again at a later tme..............


----------



## Splat (Apr 8, 2015)

Ya did good, Raz!  One little piece of advise..... Take lots of pictures before you start working on each section. Get the rebuild kit/book off Ebay and keep us informed of how it's going. It may seem like it'll take forever but once you get done it'll be worth it.


----------



## razinman (Apr 8, 2015)

I didn't know there was a rebuild kit, thanks for the info, i'll do that!

     Rega..........Razinman


----------



## Surprman (Apr 8, 2015)

Get the oil set while you are at it.  There are 4 different oils used on those lathes.  eBay sells them as a set in small convenient bottles (eventually you will have to buy oil "C" in bulk (you use that the most),  but the rest should last you a while.  Enjoy the rebuild.  If I were to do mine over I would spend more time and use bondo to smooth the surfaces and I would spray the paint vice brushing it on.  Mine still came out great and it works really nice, but if I had a do over ......


----------



## razinman (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Surprman,
                    Thanks I will get the oil kit, but I've read articles on using other oils in bulk(I'd have to look it up -not sure of the correct
name-but I think they were made by Mobil?)
                A question I've posed , no one one seems to  know -the 3rd to last pic I posted(the one after the headstock) is a pic of the underneath
of the bed towards the headstock. There is a metal shim(flashing) seperating the headstock from the rest of the bed seems to be adhered
onto the underside of the bed with a Bakelite(blackish-hard) material. Does your lathe have anything that looks like that, just curious?
    Thanks.............Razinman


----------



## Thoro (Apr 8, 2015)

razinman said:


> Hi Surprman,
> Thanks I will get the oil kit, but I've read articles on using other oils in bulk(I'd have to look it up -not sure of the correct
> name-but I think they were made by Mobil?)
> A question I've posed , no one one seems to  know -the 3rd to last pic I posted(the one after the headstock) is a pic of the underneath
> ...


It's hard to tell from the picture the orientation, but if I were to guess, it may be a chip shield to prevent metal chips from falling into the cast iron bell housing where the motor is.... Or to prevent oil from dripping down there.  Probably something someone put in there themselves.... Sure doesn't look factory.  Probably epoxy


----------



## Splat (Apr 9, 2015)

razinman said:


> Hi Surprman,
> Thanks I will get the oil kit, but I've read articles on using other oils in bulk(I'd have to look it up -not sure of the correct
> name-but I think they were made by Mobil?)
> A question I've posed , no one one seems to  know -the 3rd to last pic I posted(the one after the headstock) is a pic of the underneath
> ...



My guess would be dried up .....gunk  that might've been between the chip shield and the bed. The chip shield is affixed to the headstock via two screws.


----------



## razinman (Apr 9, 2015)

Thoro said:


> It's hard to tell from the picture the orientation, but if I were to guess, it may be a chip shield to prevent metal chips from falling into the cast iron bell housing where the motor is.... Or to prevent oil from dripping down there.  Probably something someone put in there themselves.... Sure doesn't look factory.  Probably epoxy


 Thanks, I was thinking along those lines too, but wasn't sure


----------



## razinman (Apr 9, 2015)

Splat said:


> My guess would be dried up .....gunk  that might've been between the chip shield and the bed. The chip shield is affixed to the headstock via two screws.


 The metal (flashing) is affixed to the bed right before the headstock (from  the tail stock end).Perhaps soething the previous owner put in place.
    Thanks,..........Razinman


----------



## razinman (Apr 14, 2015)

Splat said:


> Ya did good, Raz!  Get the rebuild kit/book
> Hi Splat,
> 
> I just received the rebuild book IT'S GREAT THANKS!  for the info. It has all the pics and how to dismantle it
> ...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Kerry,
nice score on the 10!!!
DWW is a stamp that's placed on military machinery- my SB11 has it on there too!
i don't know what the initials signify.

the gunk under the headstock is dried up cosmoline, a preservative placed on stuff to keep it from rusting.
mineral spirits and a scraper does wonders!


i say if you have the itch Kerry, by all means scratch it!!!
you did good!!


----------



## razinman (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey Mike,

                           Wonderful to hear from you, I was thinking about writing you soon, since I haven't seen
         you on any of the message boards.  Hope this finds you well, As you can see I finally scratched the itch!
         I was wondering what the substance was under the bed by the headstock ,but you clarified that for me.
         Just for info, it can also be removed with WD-40 also,  sprayed on and left for a couple of hours.
                         I haven't figured out what D.W.W. means as of yet ( mine starts with the ser.# - Jan. - D.W.W.)
          I took the lathe apart(as I said in the introduction). we got it dismantled in about an hour.I couldn't
          believe how easy and fast it went.The heaviest part was the bed and the base(as  expected)-for two people
          it worked out fine.
                       I was told to get the book on renovating the SB 10L, 13, 14 1/2, and 16 by Ilion Industries - this is
        an Excellent Book!(about $40) If you don't have it I would get it , unless you know how to take apart all
        the pieces[some things are obvious-but removing tappered pins, pressed gears, etc  i'm
        not used to. So I'll have to buy a few more tools.
                    I can see it's going to be a LONG process, that's OK it's seems relaxing(hopefully), I've gotten most
        of the grease off (except for the base, bed and cast iron legs).
                     Anyway , I hope your restoration is going well, I see it's not a week-end project(LOL)
           It takes time and alot of Patience. Good luck with all your endeavors.Talk soon!

                   Regards....................Kerry


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 16, 2015)

hopefully you'll get yours working before i do! 
i have a lot of scraping to do!
i'm trying to enjoy the quality time (10-15 hours a month) to nurse her back into usefulness.
i don't want to try to do my normal one man pit crew style of operating and miss the enjoyment of what i'm accomplishing.


----------



## joebiplane (Apr 23, 2015)

$900. ????   You are a thief... The taper attach is worth $600-700.
Go make a donation to the church.      Or at least this forum.   
You are a lucky Devil !   You must live right.    Good luck


----------



## razinman (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks , it took me a long time to find it and then as you read , I  was afraid I would not be able to get it home,
so with a little help I took it apart! Besides the 5" chuck, a thread dialer and the taper attachment  that's all , I wanted
 collets and collet closer he wouldn't even sell it to me he needed it for other lathe.
Regards.....razinman


----------

